# What Would You Expect To Get



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Take a look at this link:
http://www.britesite.us/shop/viewcategory.php?groupid=13

If you ordered one of these mounts based on what is shown and stated, would you expect to get the thumb screw and knob?


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

I sure would!!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Take a look at this link:
> http://www.britesite.us/shop/viewcategory.php?groupid=13
> 
> If you ordered one of these mounts based on what is shown and stated, would you expect to get the thumb screw and knob?


....so....what DID you get?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm pretty sure you do Lee.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> I'm pretty sure you do Lee.


I didn't - got just the mount with no thumb screw or knob. Didn't expect to get the mounting screw as it's not in the pix. I've looked at my Martin mount, but can't see any way to "salvage" the thumb screw and knob from it without damaging the threads on the brass screw.

I sent Mike an email early this morning, but haven't heard back from him yet - guess he's not an "early riser" like some of us. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just take the one out of your mount now....your not gonna damage the damn thing...just unscrew it. I am still trying to figure out how you would damage the thing :noidea:

Hell you don't even need to use one of the ones you have in the other res. Just stick a new allen screw in there that fits....shoot the thing and be done with it. You sent more time posting a link and e-mailing then it would have taken to put a screw in it....

it's a screw for crying out loud....yes it should have come in there :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just take the one out of your mount now....your not gonna damage the damn thing...just unscrew it. I am still trying to figure out how you would damage the thing :noidea:
> 
> Hell you don't even need to use one of the ones you have in the other res. Just stick a new allen screw in there that fits....shoot the thing and be done with it. You sent more time posting a link and e-mailing then it would have taken to put a screw in it....
> 
> it's a screw for crying out loud....yes it should have come in there :wink:


All I want is what was pictured as being for sale. If I buy a new product, I shouldn't have to salvage an old one to make the new one work.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just take the one out of your mount now....your not gonna damage the damn thing...just unscrew it. I am still trying to figure out how you would damage the thing :noidea:


The stud doesn't always come out easily without a small pair of vice grips.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> The stud doesn't always come out easily without a small pair of vice grips.


I got 3 of these set ups and I can't budge the stud on any of them - don't want to damage the threads with vise grips.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> All I want is what was pictured as being for sale. If I buy a new product, I shouldn't have to salvage an old one to make the new one work.


I understand that.....and I hear ya.

But it is still just a screw.....don't hold up the world because your missing a screw.....it's not like nothing anyone else has ever bought was never missing a screw.:wink:

Just put another one in there and get one sent from them.....not really an issue. 

Hell you should have plenty of screws laying around by now that would work.....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> The stud doesn't always come out easily without a small pair of vice grips.


Mine always have.....I usually replace them with a better one anyway :wink:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*No u don't!*



Moparmatty said:


> I'm pretty sure you do Lee.


I bought the Jesse mt. It does not come with the thumb screw! I got it at the Nationals, so I knew it didn't come with it. But if I would have bought it online, based on what it shows, I would have expected to get the screw! I just used my old thumb screw! A regular Allen bolt of the same thread size, will work, just fine, maybe better, cause you can get it tighter, won't come loose on ya?


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*I agree!*



pragmatic_lee said:


> All I want is what was pictured as being for sale. If I buy a new product, I shouldn't have to salvage an old one to make the new one work.


It's the principle of the thing! You were decieved! Probably not on purpose though!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*What stud?*



Bobmuley said:


> The stud doesn't always come out easily without a small pair of vice grips.


Are you talking about getting the plastic wing nut off the allen bolt? You will probably break it, or at least strip the plastic. But why would you need to get it off? Just put the whole thing in the new mount!


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

stud? stud? there is no stud in the mount. I have several mounts, Martin, Hoyt, longer Hoyt, and Jesse. They all have a plastic wing cap pressed on the head of an allen head capscrew.

Use the wing cap if you want anyone to be able to move your rest as they walk past your bow. Not me, I replace it with an allen capscrew without the wing cap.

As Darrel said, it is just a screw. If you want a wing nut, go to Lowes and get a brass thumb screw. Then your bow will look like it is owned by a pimp.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

No doubt I can make it work - that's not the question. I've been in communications with Mike so I'm sure I'll be happy in the end.

But you guys have brought up something else that evidently must be different on your mounts. 

If you back off the thumb screw does it come out of the mount with the brass stud attached OR does the stud stay in the mount? On all three of mine, the stud stays in the mount and can not be moved without some form or "force" that will surely destroy the threads.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, they definitely don't come with the screw, just the mount in a baggy. :wink:

I guess I'd be a little bummed too given the pic shows it on there but I gotta say I'm not following what it is that you are tryin to get off the old one either. When I got mine I just unscrewed the wing nut and put it on the other mount. 

Now you will definitely need a set of snap ring pliers to take off the little clip that holds the barrel to the mount. But the wing nut should come right out of there.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No doubt I can make it work - that's not the question. I've been in communications with Mike so I'm sure I'll be happy in the end.
> 
> But you guys have brought up something else that evidently must be different on your mounts.
> 
> If you back off the thumb screw does it come out of the mount with the brass stud attached OR does the stud stay in the mount? On all three of mine, the stud stays in the mount and can not be moved without some form or "force" that will surely destroy the threads.


I think I'm picturing what you're talking about but I'll have to look at mine. I think my mount is just threaded through the mount and no insert like you're talking about. So the new mount you got doesn't have the brass insert like you're talking about?


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

FS560 said:


> Then your bow will look like it is owned by a pimp.


Ha! Nice. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No doubt I can make it work - that's not the question. I've been in communications with Mike so I'm sure I'll be happy in the end.
> 
> But you guys have brought up something else that evidently must be different on your mounts.
> 
> If you back off the thumb screw does it come out of the mount with the brass stud attached OR does the stud stay in the mount? On all three of mine, the stud stays in the mount and can not be moved without some form or "force" that will surely destroy the threads.


EDIT: I was WRONG - on 2 of mine the stud stays in the mount - these have a brass thumb nut on the top with out the black cap - maybe an old style. On the other the stud and "winged" thumb screw all come out as one piece. Maybe that explains some of the confusion.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just received email from Mike - he is sending me the thumb screw. I never had any doubts that this could be worked out, I was simply trying to determine what I should have received and what others thought should have been received.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> EDIT: I was WRONG - on 2 of mine the stud stays in the mount - these have a brass thumb nut on the top with out the black cap - maybe an old style. On the other the stud and "winged" thumb screw all come out as one piece. Maybe that explains some of the confusion.


Mine are studs clear back to the one old one which uses a Tox windage block. None are newer than about 5-6 years though.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> EDIT: I was WRONG - on 2 of mine the stud stays in the mount - these have a brass thumb nut on the top with out the black cap - maybe an old style. On the other the stud and "winged" thumb screw all come out as one piece. Maybe that explains some of the confusion.


I think your confused as to what you have.....there is no STUD in there. 

That plastic wing nut...is just a replacement for what was on there before....a big round one. Either one is just glued on... if it all comes off in one piece....then great. If not....it was going to come off anyway sooner or later and I usually break them off for reasons that FS560 stated.

The screw not stud....has the brass cap on it. You want to take it off....grab some needle nose and loosen the thing up and adjust the rest or take it off. That is what I have on one.....the other Tuner I have the screw broke....that one just has a regular old cap screw in it.

Mike will send you one.....but you already have one of the same thing laying around :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think your confused as to what you have.....there is no STUD in there.
> 
> That plastic wing nut...is just a replacement for what was on there before....a big round one. Either one is just glued on... if it all comes off in one piece....then great. If not....it was going to come off anyway sooner or later and I usually break them off for reasons that FS560 stated.
> 
> ...


I may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I know what I got and Mike just confirmed in an email to me that a stud with a thumb nut is the way he used to build them and that is what I have 2 of.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think your confused as to what you have.....there is no STUD in there.


Yes there is....what do you call a machine screw like fastener with no head on either? 

Of course my Britesite day's go back to when he was using a Tox-like windage barrel. Poor Mike builds rest that last forever and I don't have a need to buy a new one all the time.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> Yes there is....what do you call a machine screw like fastener with no head on either?
> 
> Of course my Britesite day's go back to when he was using a Tox-like windage barrel. Poor Mike builds rest that last forever and I don't have a need to buy a new one all the time.


well mine doesn't have a stud.....any of them....it's a screw 

maybe that's why Mike keeps yelling at me to buy a new one.....he is using lesser parts now :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> well mine doesn't have a stud.....any of them....it's a screw
> 
> maybe that's why Mike keeps yelling at me to buy a new one.....he is using lesser parts now :chortle:


Dang - not a single computer in our office has a card reader for my camera's card nor do I have my camera cable with me, but I got a really good pix of one of Mike's rest with a stud sticking out of it with a thumb nut sitting beside it.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang - not a single computer in our office has a card reader for my camera's card nor do I have my camera cable with me, but I got a really good pix of one of Mike's rest with a stud sticking out of it with a thumb nut sitting beside it.


Don't sweat it prag...I gotcha' back. I've got an old one that's exactly as prag describes as well. Brass thumb nut to tighten it down and a stud anchored into the mount...I never get the darn screw either when I order one...But I prefer an allen head screw anyway...Heck the one you're talking about could be the one we traded...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Don't sweat it prag...I gotcha' back. I've got an old one that's exactly as prag describes as well. Brass thumb nut to tighten it down and a stud anchored into the mount...I never get the darn screw either when I order one...But I prefer an allen head screw anyway...*Heck the one you're talking about could be the one we traded.*..


Might be - it's amazing how much "stuff" I've accumulated in just of 2 years or archery. 

BTW: Glad to know you made it home safely :beer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Might be - it's amazing how much "stuff" I've accumulated in just of 2 years or archery.
> 
> BTW: Glad to know you made it home safely :beer:


it sure doesn't take long does it??? Here's one back atcha' :darkbeer:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*can sale things*



psargeant said:


> it sure doesn't take long does it??? Here's one back atcha' :darkbeer:


Then someone like me comes along and buys what you have left over:smile:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Not alot of S__T !*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Take a look at this link:
> http://www.britesite.us/shop/viewcategory.php?groupid=13
> 
> If you ordered one of these mounts based on what is shown and stated, would you expect to get the thumb screw and knob?


just an opinion like he asked for, no excuses or quick fixes and yes I think you should have gotten the thumb screw and knob!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just take the one out of your mount now....your not gonna damage the damn thing...just unscrew it. I am still trying to figure out how you would damage the thing :noidea:
> 
> Hell you don't even need to use one of the ones you have in the other res. Just stick a new allen screw in there that fits....shoot the thing and be done with it. You sent more time posting a link and e-mailing then it would have taken to put a screw in it....
> 
> it's a screw for crying out loud....yes it should have come in there :wink:


BH next time you buy a car and the wheels are not encluded don't cry...oh wait you don't drive....my bad:doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> BH next time you buy a car and the wheels are not encluded don't cry...oh wait you don't drive....my bad:doh:


Did it really take you that long to come up with that :doh:

Sure most don't have tires laying around....and they cost a lot more then a .10 screw or an inexpensive mount.

I never said he shouldn't get a screw from them....
I think those glasses are starting to rub off on ya :doh:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

None of the newer style tuner side mounts, that I have, have anything other than an allen capscrew with a plastic wing cap pressed on it.

I also have an old tuner with the Tox sindage unit mounted on the original type mount that angled down. It has a setscrew in the mount and uses a brass round knurled thumb nut to lock down. This thing is really old.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Did it really take you that long to come up with that :doh:
> 
> :


Nah I haven't been lurking around much this winter. Hate the indoors but shoot because I need to keep in shape (round is a shape you know) But when things get warmer outside I will be back on a daily basis.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

xring1 said:


> just an opinion like he asked for, no excuses or quick fixes and yes I think you should have gotten the thumb screw and knob!


To bring closure to this thread - received a package from Mike in Tue.'s mail with the thumb screw in it. In fact, Mike actually sent two (2). Thanks!


----------

